

How the Dutch got their cycle paths [video] - gnosis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuBdf9jYj7o

======
gnosis
More info: [1][2]

[1] - [http://www.aviewfromthecyclepath.com/2011/10/how-dutch-
got-t...](http://www.aviewfromthecyclepath.com/2011/10/how-dutch-got-their-
cycling.html)

[2] - [http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2012/01/09/how-the-
du...](http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2012/01/09/how-the-dutch-got-
their-bike-paths/)

